# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Kia Ora(Greetings) all from New Zealand

## Louis Dean

I'm also new to the vast world of Excell, with so many ideas and applications that comes with this programme, and with the work I'm alligned to do now, has alot of spreadsheets, macros and codes to make life that much simplier, I have learnt so much but probably havent scratched the surface. I found this forum a lot easier to understand and in language I can understand. Looking forward to gaining alot more knowledege from here.

----------


## Bob Phillips

Where in NZ Louis, North or South?

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum, Louis.

----------


## Louis Dean

From the heart of the Waikato, Hamilton, North Island

----------


## mutschi

Hi Louis,
just joined too. Markus from Napier, Hawkes Bay. So the Kiwis are not alone in the world of Excel. I am German but lived here the last 20 years so probably a half Kiwi.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome Mutschi.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Hi Louis,
> just joined too. Markus from Napier, Hawkes Bay. So the Kiwis are not alone in the world of Excel. I am German but lived here the last 20 years so probably a half Kiwi.



Nah, once a grockle, always a grockle.

There is at least one other German Exceller resident in NZ, over New Plymouth way.

----------

